# How do I make this ????????



## Bob765 (Feb 25, 2009)

I need some advice.
I am making a Headboard and want to put a design in the center of it. Something like a Large R within a circle or banner like a family crest design etc. I have a plunge router and was wondering how do I go about this exactly?? Also does anyone know of any Youtube videos out there that would demonstrate such work with a router as everything I find seems to be cnc or just really simple sign cutting stuff ??? Help is appreciated.


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Bob, don't wish to offend, but, have you thought of reconsidering, you're going to have to live with your design for years!
Keep as personalised design subtle and tasteful as possible IMO.

BR,
H


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Not a headboard but I recently used my router, ski jig (browse around in the jigs section to learn more on ski jigs), some fine router bits and made the carved panels for a blanket chest. This is from a design by Thomas MacDonald, based on 17th century Pilgrim chests. Tommy has a series of videos over at MLW Woodworking - Tools, Videos, Projects, and The 207 Forum Very, very informative, if a little silly sometimes. 

The bits I used to rough out the outline I purchased from Think-and-Tinker. These are the fishtail cutters. I think used the 3/32" one the most. With the 1/4" collar pressed on I could use it in my router.

To get the textured background, I made a dimpling tool from a carriage head bolt. Ground the end round and then filed in a very rough cross shape. Whack with a mallet, overlap and rotate and you get a pretty random background. Also made a smaller one from a flat blade screw driver for tighter areas.

I only used three sizes of sweep chisels. I had drawn my patterns and then took them to my local Woodcraft store. One of the sales associates unlocked the Pfiel display case for me and let me figure out which chisels best fit what I wanted to do. Very nice of them considering I only bought 3 (still not a cheap buy though)

Here are a few pictures that illustrate some of the work. The final panels are made of white oak, so pretty hard stuff. The fourth picture shows my test panel in red oak (the stuff from the BORG), the balance are the real deal. Really sweating it there for a while!

Links of interests:
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/14297-ski-jig-use.html

MLW Woodworking - Tools, Videos, Projects, and The 207 Forum

Major League Woodworking • View topic - Blanket chest for Alex


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way with INLAYS panels

=========


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Bob,
I'm not the OP but, thanks for the info. The precisionbits site was very informative. And, of course, your posts were also, as always.

Gene


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Just one more way with INLAYS panels
> 
> =========


Was that done on a CNC??? Tell me that wasn't done with templates...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Noob

Yep, done on the CarveWright CNC machine 

========



Noob said:


> Was that done on a CNC??? Tell me that wasn't done with templates...


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

rwyoung said:


> Not a headboard but I recently used my router, ski jig (browse around in the jigs section to learn more on ski jigs), some fine router bits and made the carved panels for a blanket chest. This is from a design by Thomas MacDonald, based on 17th century Pilgrim chests. Tommy has a series of videos over at MLW Woodworking - Tools, Videos, Projects, and The 207 Forum Very, very informative, if a little silly sometimes.
> 
> The bits I used to rough out the outline I purchased from Think-and-Tinker. These are the fishtail cutters. I think used the 3/32" one the most. With the 1/4" collar pressed on I could use it in my router.
> 
> ...



Wow! Really nice work. 
rstermer


----------

